# What plants should I get?



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I would like to plant my 30 gallon tank, but not sure how to go about it. I had a few plants before, but the only thing that survived was the java moss. Now since I don't have any shrimps left, I would like to re-do. I don't want to fiddle with co2, and my lights are just what came with the tank.

Also, where in Abby would be a good place to get them.

Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can likely only do moss, java ferns, anubias, and maybe some crypts. Choices are very limited with stock t8 lighting. CO2 is not a must for nice plants, but sufficient lighting is.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Would I need to buy a new hood for the tank? Or just different bulbs for it....sorry, I'm clueless.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

iluvfsh said:


> Would I need to buy a new hood for the tank? Or just different bulbs for it....sorry, I'm clueless.


That would depend on your hood, but if you want 2+ wpg then yes you would need a new hood. there are some kits you can buy (mite have to order it online) that convert a stock hood in to a 2 bulb hood... but they maybe hard to find.

if you want to save some money you could also do a diy cfl hood... gut a hood and put some lamp sockets in it. then run 3 or 4 cfl bulbs... that's what I have and it works great.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't want 2 wpg with t5 HO without CO2, believe me. It'll be way too much work. 1 WPG is plenty for a low light low tech tank. The problem with the T8 canopies are heavy restrike and improper (or no) reflector.

The quickest way to grow plants simply is to buy a glass top go go open top and get a single tube t5HO rig, something like a Sunblaster.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, my cats would love an open topped tank! They love to sit on the hood as it is. lol. I will try the plants that 2weelsx2 suggested and go from there. I waqs in petcetra yesterday looking at their plants, but they didn't have a clue as to even what they were, never mind if they were low light - low maintenance.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If you want to be safe with getting the correct plants, try Rogers Aquatics or go with Tropica nursery plants (IPU and Aquarium West). Tropica plants are more expensive.

Rogers has been quite accurate with their plant ID and Tropica nursery plants all come labeled.


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

Well, I bought some java fern. and this plant. I can't remember what it is.....can anyone id it please?


----------

